# New Member here to share mind wretching experiances.



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello group! Can't tell you how excited I am that I found you all. I am 30 years old with diagnosed Hiatal Hernia/GERD and have been living in a nightmare world for the past 2 years. I have just about every symptom you all do and have been on Prilosec and now Nexium for 2 years straight. I have HORRIBLE insurance so finding a Dr. that will even acknowledge me is difficult. Symptoms have gotten worse and worse as the months go on. Most horrible is the vertigo I experience on a daily basis. Anyways, just wanted to say hi and that I will try to help with any advice that I can offer through my own experiances ..... NICE TO MEET YOU ALL !!


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome 360 please read as many posts in different categories here so you see you arent unique or alone with IBS at all,milions of men and women suffer quietly with it ,too shy to talk about a taboo subject like bowel movement troubles. Have you seen a specialist about your situation yet ?If not dont be shy ,get your behind to a doc asap,so you know whats wrong,then you can try some of the many varied treatment options( diet change,rectal implants, mineral oil enemas,coffee enemas,colonic irrigation,Zelnorm,etc.)If you have seen the doc what was your Diagnosis ? Share your story weve all been there and done that for every known bowel disorder known to science !!Also consider joining an IBS support group meeting in your area (were starting one this month in Southern Calif area)to meet others in the same boat!!


----------

